# Very sad electrical fatality



## CE1 (Dec 30, 2005)

This happened August 11 near Kincaid park in Anchorage. This was a full grown 600 lb male brown bear.  

This could of happened to a person!  

Graphic Photos


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

CE1 said:


> This could of happened to a person!


Yeah, given most people's uncontrollable urge to knock over splicing pedestals and chew on the conductors, I can see your point.


----------



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 9, 2004)

Of all the things he could have had for lunch......his choice is nothing less than shocking!:w00t:

Bob


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

Probably trying to steal the copper to buy crack! How many meals did you get?


----------



## Peladu (Jan 8, 2006)

I'm sure the pain was un-Bear-able.
I Bear-ly can stand to look at these pics.





(my best Tom R impersonation)


----------



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 9, 2004)

For Christs sake some one cover him up.....he's bearing it all.:w00t:

Looks like he got down to the bare wires.:whistling

If they hadn't found him for awhile...he'd be bare bones.

Bob


----------



## CE1 (Dec 30, 2005)

mdshunk said:


> Yeah, given most people's uncontrollable urge to knock over splicing pedestals and chew on the conductors, I can see your point.


No the point is that people will do stupid things and they will get injured or killed because of it. You need to be careful out there so that you will go home at the end of the day not broken. This bear was probably smarter than some people out there.


----------



## CE1 (Dec 30, 2005)

When is a brown bear a black bear?
.....When he tries to eat through your 2400-volt feeder cable to a cathodic protection ground bed.


This is what happens when you strip wire with your teeth


A new hunting technique in Alaska!!!!


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

CE1 said:


> No the point is that people will do stupid things and they will get injured or killed because of it.


Yes, but from a Darwinian standpoint, I'm glad for that. Keeps stupid people from breeding.

In all fairness, that's not even a splicing pedestal on second look. That's a sidewalk box, intended to be buried flush with the ground, that someone sat right on the surface to cover the H-Tapped splice.


----------



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 9, 2004)

The bear got what he had coming.....First off he probably isn't a licensed electrical contractor, not to mention stripping wire with your teeth isn't really safe.

Bob


----------



## Peladu (Jan 8, 2006)

I would have had a real nice rug, if I were to have been the last one to see this bear dead.


See, he was a sneaky animal, he did get what he deserved.


----------



## CE1 (Dec 30, 2005)

Glasshousebltr said:


> For Christs sake some one cover him up.....he's bearing it all.:w00t:
> 
> 
> Bob


For the sake of modesty and respect the deceased I didn't post that picture.

You would not beleive the size of them suckers. :w00t:


----------



## mahlere (Aug 6, 2006)

we are starting a petition to force the federal government to provide all bears with non-contact voltage testers. 

This way they can check if the wire is live before they eat it. We will also give them holsters to hold the new tick testers. It will make them safer.

Please sign the petition, the bear you save could eat you while you sleep one day.


----------



## TonyD (Aug 4, 2006)

There was a foot of snow in that spot before he decided to have lunch!!:tt2: :cursing: :hang:


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

Peladu said:


> I'm sure the pain was un-Bear-able.
> I Bear-ly can stand to look at these pics.
> 
> 
> ...




Yah, - - for a minute I thought it was me, - - 'til I combed my hand thru my hair . . . 

Definitely a grizzly (gristle-y) find, - - no matter what model the bear . . . :shifty:


----------

